# Calabria recuperato. Ibra, Rebic e Leao a parte



## admin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.

*Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. 





*


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Domani: Calabria positivo.


----------



## bmb (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.


Tempi di recupero da crociato per un colpo di tacco e una botta.


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Domani: Calabria positivo.


Quota bassissima!


----------



## mil77 (30 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tempi di recupero da crociato per un colpo di tacco e una botta.


Leao si era stirato anche lui


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2021)

*Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *


----------



## admin (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.
> 
> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *


.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.
> 
> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2021)

ricordiamo che leao doveva recuperare per 10 giorni fa e ibra era solo un sovraccarico è..............

la trasparenza milan, o la pretattica milan che dir si voglia.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.
> 
> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *


Conoscendo i miei polli aspettano il momento migliore per prendere il Covid, il 5 gennaio

Comunque non è possibile che Leao e Rebic non siano ancora recuperati. Entro la prima del girone di ritorno ce la facciamo?


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.
> 
> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *


Non so se avete presente l'imitazione che fa Crozza di Binotto, ci sarebbe da farne una anche per i nostri.. tutti che passeranno le giornate a "cercare di capire" come è possibile che siamo così conci..


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.
> 
> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *


Ma solo noi abbiamo lo stress da toto-tamponi?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

risulteranno tutti positivi al mascarpone


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da da calciomercato.com, Calabria è tornato ad allenarsi coi compagni ed è disponibile. Ibra, Rebic.
> 
> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari.
> 
> ...


Ce la faranno a recuperare i nostri prodi? Mah…


----------



## Rudi84 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Scusate ma allora è proprio vero che a Milanello 20 giorni di stop diventano 50


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2021)

I nostri sono troppo delicati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Conoscendo i miei polli aspettano il momento migliore per prendere il Covid, il 5 gennaio
> 
> Comunque non è possibile che Leao e Rebic non siano ancora recuperati. *Entro la prima del girone di ritorno ce la facciamo?*



Ovviamente no.
"meglio non forzare i rientri" dicevano alcuni....  

Per non rischiare li facciamo tornare direttamente a marzo,dato che da noi 10 giorni di stop equivalgono a 2 mesi .


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma allora è proprio vero che a Milanello 20 giorni di stop diventano 50



Più che venti giorni sono 20 giornate


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da da Sky, tamponi rapidi tutti negativi. Domani i risultati dei molecolari. *




stanno saltando fuori contagiati ovunque.....ci aspetta la solita carneficina.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2021)

Nessuno dei 3 attaccanti sarà pronto per la Roma,mi ci gioco una palla.


----------

